# I have a cat now.



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

So I do believe that I have a cat now. A rather large tom has come to the sliding glass door on our deck for the past two days. The first night he cried and cried and I thought it was my husband playing a cats meow on a loop; but then my mother in law looked over and said "No, it's a REAL cat!!" so I ran over and stepped out and petted him for a good fifteen minutes while he rolled around and purred. And then I fed him a can of tuna and he went on his merry way. Then at 6 am he showed back up and gave me the "I'm hungry" look so I fed him another can lol 
I'll be getting a bag of dry cat food tomorrow along with some bowls. I think I'll call him Tom because A) he's a very big tom cat, and B) he's grey like Tom from Tom and Jerry. 

It looks like he's fixed, thank goodness, and he's more than likely one of the neighbors but I see no harm in leaving him some food and water out


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

I love feeding stray cats. There's a cat that hangs out around my boyfriends house and lately he's been staying in a shelter/camp I made out of yard scraps. I left him some food and water and I'm hoping he stays  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gooseyp (May 29, 2014)

I rat into a cat on my run the other day, he fellow me for about 15 minutes! Sat down and pet him for a bit then he turn and strolled back the way he came from! Strays can be so friendly!


----------



## Aeyna (Jun 16, 2014)

Pics or it didn't happen.


----------

